# [SOLVED] DVD RW -> mount problem

## Gentoo-Ed

hi I'm figuring how to install my dvd-rw. It can handel cd and dvd as wel as writable and rewritables. It's usb. When booting I see a usb dvd going by (whizzing). So I guess it's discovered. My /etc/fstab has:

```
# removable media

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user     0 0

```

This is for the normal cd player. I know you don't need to mount a dvd-rw but what about the iso? 

Another question. The dvd player also has four of those tiny memory card readers. How do these work?

EDIT

It has become a mount issue now, see the post by me from earlier today in this threadLast edited by Gentoo-Ed on Wed Oct 04, 2006 4:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DieselPower

Check dmesg and post it here. I think that the cdrom should be /dev/sda sdb etc. The card readers should also be sd devices. You could try inserting a cd and than "mount /dev/sda /mnt/cdrom" and see if that works. if it does than just add the correct line in fstab and you're all set! except for ivman!

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

```
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

Vendor: USB 2.0    Model: CF     /       CF Rev: 1.9c

Type: Direct-Access                                ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Vendor: DVDRW    Model: USB 16x          Rev: A082

Type: CD-ROM
```

I know for certain its not /dev/sda or /dev/sdb for those are my harddisk which are SATA2

----------

## DieselPower

```
Type: Direct-Access                                ANSI SCSI revision: 00 
```

This leads me to think it would be /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd?

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

```
mount /dev/sdc /mnt/dvd

mount: no medium fount
```

This while I did insert an dvd in the player. Dev/sdd is non existing. The cd is /dev/cdrom, I checked.

----------

## DieselPower

So you're saying /dev/cdrom works or just exists? /dev/cdrom is just a symlink to the real device, probably just /dev/hdd.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

I mean that /dev/cdrom works

----------

## vonr

As was stated, /dev/cdrom is a symlink. Try 'ls -l /dev/cdrom' to see what it's pointing to. My guess would be /dev/sr0.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

it points to /dev/hdc which is correct for that is a cdrom on ide. The burner is an USB device

----------

## vonr

Oh sorry. I kinda misunderstood you then. The usb dvd-rw could very well be /dev/sr0 though, as I believe usb devices are handled through the scsi protocol. Check your kernel config for CONFIG_USB_STORAGE and CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

in the kernel I have scsi disk and usb mass storage enabled

----------

## vonr

Well, try enabling CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR (SCSI CDROM support) then.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

Well we're getting there!

I now get when trying a burnt dvd with windows vista (I need it in a vmware image):

```
localhost ekoster # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'
```

I now get when tying a different dvd:

```
localhost ekoster # mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/dvd

mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
```

OH I haven't a entry yet in fstab for it. I may need it? A rewritable dvd one?

----------

## vonr

Check your kernel for CONFIG_UDF_FS. Afaik, fstab entries for cdrom/dvd drives are not necessary.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

solved the issue. udev support wasn't enabled.

only have to mount as user too, but thats here in the forum somewhere and I'll find it.

----------

